
Ask HN: What books are you reading during self isolation? - softwaredoug
It&#x27;s time to stockpile books for the possibly long Covid-19 slog.<p>I just finished reading Ron Chernow&#x27;s US Grant Bio, I can recommend it as long, engaging, and very poignant (esp for Americans). I&#x27;m going to read his Washington bio next, should take me a good month :)<p>What are you reading during this potentially long period of isolation at home?
======
pilot_project
The French translation of Robert Musil's The Man Without Qualities, a
unfinished German novel that takes place in Vienna about one year before the
outbreak of World War I. The narrative occasions reflections by Musil on
modernism and its consequences.

------
gvb
The Enemy series by Charlie Higson

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enemy_(Higson_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enemy_\(Higson_novel\))

